# Online Deliveries - Electronics



## Mrttocs2002 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi all,
Moving to Malaysia in January to teach at an international school. The school is in a fairly remote area and I don't drive. The school is providing me with accommodation but the accommodation doesn't come with a TV. Can anyone recommend a reliable Malaysian electronics company that does deliveries? Thanks.


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Mrttocs2002 said:


> Hi all,
> Moving to Malaysia in January to teach at an international school. The school is in a fairly remote area and I don't drive. The school is providing me with accommodation but the accommodation doesn't come with a TV. Can anyone recommend a reliable Malaysian electronics company that does deliveries? Thanks.


Hi, which part of Malaysia are you located?


----------

